# Hemi Owners



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm interested in what kind of mileage all you hemi owners are getting.

We have an '06 2500 quad cab, 4x4 with 4.10 gears. It's got 3k miles on it and is getting about 10 mpg solo around town, it's about the same towing which I think is pretty good but the solo mileage seems low to me. I was hoping for 12-13. wishful thinking?

thanks,

Mike


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

camping479 said:


> I'm interested in what kind of mileage all you hemi owners are getting.
> 
> We have an '06 2500 quad cab, 4x4 with 4.10 gears. It's got 3k miles on it and is getting about 10 mpg solo around town, it's about the same towing which I think is pretty good but the solo mileage seems low to me. I was hoping for 12-13. wishful thinking?
> 
> ...


Our 5.7L Hemi Durango gets about 13 around town, and 9-10 towing.... Doesn't seem that yours is far off.
Bob


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

4:10 gears arent going to help fuel economy, i recall my Hemi used to get about 15 empty on the highway with a good wind behind it.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

I agree with Eagleeyes, I get about 9 mpg towing and 12-13 around town. Don't have a non-towing highway mileage but I think around 16-17. I have the 3.55 axles.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Another thought, hard to do, BUT on my Durango, if you always keep the RPM UNDER 2000, the mileage increases dramatically. This is very difficult, especially in traffic, but it works. Towing is at about 1800 on the flat at 60 MPH. I climb hills 7% at 40-45 at 3000 RPM. Not really an issue as I don't really spend a lot of time on 7% hills. It does seem slow, but who cares it is steady.
As towing speeds reach about 60 and over the mileage decreases quickly due to pushing a lot of air with a box!.

Dave


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

After the engine breaks in, about 12000 miles, you will get slightly better mileage.. My hemi got much better mileage after about 12000 miles.. I have heard reports from others that it takes about 12000 miles for things to loosen up.

The 1/2 ton models have MDS(cylinder deactivation) on 2006 and up models.. This allows around 18 on the highway, and about 14-15 in town. I have gotten as high as 20 with mine several times. The 3/4 ton hemi models do not come with MDS, and there is no plans to include MDS in the future for 3/4 toners..

The reason is, 3/4 tons are geared lower and weigh more than 1/2 ton and other models. They found out that because of this, the MDS feature would only work about 10% of the time on 3/4 tons and it wasnt worth it to include it.

Your mileage will come up to 11 city and maybe 15 highway, but prolly around high 14's The MDS feature works on average 40% of the time so those models equiped with MDS will get better mileage.

All 3/4 ton gas models do not get good mileage.. This is the price paid for having a 3/4 ton. All the gas models, wheather it be dodge, ford, or chev all get about the same mileage, so dont feel too bad.

Mine is like others, after 60 mph while towing the mileage goes down.. I have gotten 6.25 mpg towing at between 79-84 mph for a few tankfuls while doing hitch testing. I have made some runs in the 90+mph towing and could actually watch the gas guage move..

8-10 mpg towing with any gas engine is good mileage.

Carey


----------



## OBXFanatic (Oct 17, 2006)

I have a 2007 Dodge Ram 1500 5.7 Hemi with the MDS and have 5500 miles on it. With mixed highway and local driving (back and forth to work), I get around 16mpg. On the highway, I get around 19 but like others have said, you have to keep the RPMs under 2000 and be patient. It is sometimes tough to pull away slow from a stop at a light and not drive "like it is stolen". It is a fun truck to drive. While towing the Outback, I get between 9 and 10 mpg.


----------



## cblake (Sep 18, 2007)

I LOVE my Hemi. We have 2004 Dodge Durango with 3.92 and we get about 14-15 around town, 18-19 on Highway (to/from NJ & NC so mostly flat), and about 10 when towing. (based on our on-board computer)

IMO, best SUV out there...garageable, 3rd row seating, good mileage, pulls great, and awesome acceleration.

I did drive conservatively and change the oil every 2-3k for the first 10k to break in the engine per various feedback.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

cblake said:


> I LOVE my Hemi. We have 2004 Dodge Durango with 3.92 and we get about 14-15 around town, 18-19 on Highway (to/from NJ & NC so mostly flat), and about 10 when towing. (based on our on-board computer)
> 
> IMO, best SUV out there...garageable, 3rd row seating, good mileage, pulls great, and awesome acceleration.
> 
> I did drive conservatively and change the oil every 2-3k for the first 10k to break in the engine per various feedback.


What octane do you use?
Bob


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback, I thought maybe it was normal and would improve slightly as it breaks in. One thing I found interesting was our highway towing mileage and solo around town mileage are similar.

It is a lot of fun to drive and like Carey said, it's the price we pay for driving a 3/4 ton truck.

Mike


----------



## cblake (Sep 18, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> I LOVE my Hemi. We have 2004 Dodge Durango with 3.92 and we get about 14-15 around town, 18-19 on Highway (to/from NJ & NC so mostly flat), and about 10 when towing. (based on our on-board computer)
> 
> IMO, best SUV out there...garageable, 3rd row seating, good mileage, pulls great, and awesome acceleration.
> 
> I did drive conservatively and change the oil every 2-3k for the first 10k to break in the engine per various feedback.


What octane do you use?
Bob
[/quote]

89 around town, 93 when towing...


----------



## BenR (Oct 3, 2007)

camping479 said:


> I'm interested in what kind of mileage all you hemi owners are getting.
> 
> We have an '06 2500 quad cab, 4x4 with 4.10 gears. It's got 3k miles on it and is getting about 10 mpg solo around town, it's about the same towing which I think is pretty good but the solo mileage seems low to me. I was hoping for 12-13. wishful thinking?
> 
> ...


I have 2005 Jeep GC with Hemi 4X4. I open breathing up and installed freer flow exahust. I pull a 23 RKS. Mileage is abou5 5h3 same as your 9.5 to 10.5 MPG. avgerages about 9.5 @ 60 MPH. much better around town (can us overdrive etc.) and we get 16-18. Onlyest time i evergot over 20 was downhill with a tail wind.


----------



## jiminny (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi. I'm new to the forum and learning a whole lot from Outbackers and other RV forums, as well. We have not bought our TT, yet. We're still researching and trying to decide which way to go with the many choices out there. As I browse this forum and others, I have been hoping to hear from owners of newer 1/2 ton Hemi suv TVs like Durango and their towing experiences. Seems like there are not that many out there. Many people opt for pick-ups and deisels, with good reason, I guess. So when I saw this post, I had to join the thread.

Any ideas about how large a TT can be safely towed by this TV? The tow ratings for the newer Hemi Durango/Aspen class of TVs can go as high as 8,950lbs! (properly equipped, of course.) But, I am interested in lightweight floorplans between 26-30 ft. and am concerned about sway. The TV wheelbase, while longer than a Tahoe or Expedition at 119", is thought to be too short for trailers in that range by some RVers.

I would welcome any advice on which combo would work best. I was hoping the Outback 23RS, 25RSS or 26RSS would work for our vehicle. We are also looking at TTs with separate queen/king, bunks, and living/dining slide. Models under consideration are including: KZ 210/245/255KS, Passport 240/255QS Thoroughbred 26BHSL, Rockwood 2501SS, Puma 28BHS, to name a few.

BTW, the specifics on the TV are:

'08 Chrysler Aspen (Durango twin)
5.7 Hemi w/Multi Displacement System
335 HP
375 ft/lbs torque
4WD
3.92 axle ratio
HD tow package w/class IV hitch receiver and 7 pin harness
HD transmission cooler, HD power steering cooler, HD engine cooling system
20" wheels
5 spd OD AT trans w/Tow/Haul mode
Electronic Stability Control w/Anti-Sway control
Curb wt. 5000+lbs.
Rear overhang 44"

I am really impressed with the design and power capability of this truck. It has a great chassis for a 1/2 ton and the size is between the Tahoe, Expedition and the Suburban. The Hemi has a lot of power, no question. It can really haul, fast. This thing eats V8 Explorers for breakfast! Funny thing is I enjoy driving it slow. Although they seemed to have tuned the shocks for a smoother ride with a slight bounce, the feel is substantial and the stance is aggressive. If necessary, I think I can fix the bounce with stiffer gas shocks or even air springs. The tow rating for this truck, as equipped, is 8750 lbs.

I plan on using Prodigy brake controller and Equalizer wd hitch. As far as mpg, with 3500 miles, I have gotten as much as 20 mpg on the highway, and 13-15 city. Haven't towed with it, yet but when my DW uses it for shopping or errands, she has brought it down 8-9 mpg. What can I say?

Like I say, the question is how long a trailer can this truck safely tow? Any input appreciated.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Technically, my Nissan Titan has a hemi. It has hemispherical heads not unlike the Dodge. (or so I'm told)
All these 'new hemis' are really 'semi-hemi's' from what they were in the muscle car days is what I heard.
(Then again, could be BS...I'm not a motorhead so I wouldn't know) Whatcha think?

PS...my Nissan hemi get about 14-15 MPG highway, and 10-12 MPG towing.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

NDJollyMon said:


> Technically, my Nissan Titan has a hemi. It has hemispherical heads not unlike the Dodge. (or so I'm told)
> All these 'new hemis' are really 'semi-hemi's' from what they were in the muscle car days is what I heard.
> (Then again, could be BS...I'm not a motorhead so I wouldn't know) Whatcha think?
> 
> PS...my Nissan hemi get about 14-15 MPG highway, and 10-12 MPG towing.


That's exactly what I read, the new hemi is a "semi-hemi".

Got 14 a few weeks ago on a highway run, still about 10 around town which is what it gets used for most as my DW's daily driver. I guess that's the price we pay to drive around in a 6k+ pound truck that can tow our trailer.

Mike


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

NDJollyMon said:


> Technically, my Nissan Titan has a hemi. It has hemispherical heads not unlike the Dodge. (or so I'm told)
> All these 'new hemis' are really 'semi-hemi's' from what they were in the muscle car days is what I heard.
> (Then again, could be BS...I'm not a motorhead so I wouldn't know) Whatcha think?
> 
> PS...my Nissan hemi get about 14-15 MPG highway, and 10-12 MPG towing.


 Thats right! The new dodge hemi is a semi hemi. The heads are like a roof of a house, instead of an actual round combustion chamber.

They are supposed to be offering a 12 valve model soon that will be less of an actual hemi head than this model.

I'm aching to put a 6.1 hemi cam, heads, and intake out of the R/T model.. The guys that are doing this are getting around 410 hp and 450 torque. The guys that have done this mod say they pull a trailer like no other.. I'm really wanting...... just 3 grand and it can be done!

If any are interested in learning about the hemi, go to alpar.com.. Its a dodge purest site that has about every fact of the dodge/chry corp thru there history.

Carey


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Adding to what Carey said - the current hemi has two quench areas on opposite sides of the piston (and matching areas on the heads). For the most part, they were needed to improve the fuel burn in the combustion chamber so the motor would meet emissions regulations.

-CC


----------

